# Has anyone noticed anything sketchy with the red zones after the visual update?



## Zabo (Apr 16, 2017)

Seriously, ever since that visual update where they slightly changed how the map looks, a lot of places have gotten pushed out of red zones or barely on the corner of red zones. It's running me out of quite a bit of money. With some restaurants that are barely outside of the boost zone now, I can send a message to support and 4/5 times they'll give me the boost. Other times they basically tell me to go %^$* myself.

This noodles place is EXTREMELY busy. When I'm within 5-10 minutes of the place, I usually always get a ping from it while online. Usually never takes more than 5 minutes for a ping. Lots of double/triple deliveries.

I just don't get it.

This imgur link is the noodles place and where the red zone is. It used to be inside of the red before the update.

EDIT: the images are in order from zoomed in to zoomed out. noodles is on the top right of the very last picture. sorry about the confusion.



http://imgur.com/aLOtt


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

The boost zones suck. What makes one restaurant more valuable (higher boost) then the next, especially when they are merely feet away from each other? It should be any restaurant within the UberEats coverage area for that city during the time period. Get rid of the stupid zones. I will not work in the lower boost areas. I turn off Eats if a delivery takes me there. I drive back to the higher boost zone and turn it back on. So the lower or no boost areas will have a lack of drivers.

I also wish they would change the time periods to earlier. I get a lot of pings before 6pm, because people are ordering food so that it will be there around 6 to eat. My boost runs from 6-9pm. They should start the boost at 5pm.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> The boost zones suck. What makes one restaurant more valuable (higher boost) then the next, especially when they are merely feet away from each other? It should be any restaurant within the UberEats coverage area for that city during the time period. Get rid of the stupid zones. I will not work in the lower boost areas. I turn off Eats if a delivery takes me there. I drive back to the higher boost zone and turn it back on. So the lower or no boost areas will have a lack of drivers.
> 
> I also wish they would change the time periods to earlier. I get a lot of pings before 6pm, because people are ordering food so that it will be there around 6 to eat. My boost runs from 6-9pm. They should start the boost at 5pm.


That is odd. Right now, I got a 1.2x (big money! .... ) from 5p-9p I wish it went longer, but it does die around 10.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

I've had 1.5x for lunch (11-2) and 1.9x for dinner (5-9) for almost a month here in Memphis, but all of a sudden there are no promotions available anywhere in the city, and since I'm an EATS-only driver that doesn't get access to surge pricing, that means I can look forward to sub-minimum wage pay this weekend. Yay.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Got screwed again last night by Uber. My boost period is from 6-9. I accepted a ping at 6:08 from a place in the 1.3X zone. 9 mile delivery. After the trip calculated, no boost...WTH...The order time was 5:38pm on the payout screen. Even though I accepted during the boost zone period, Uber will not pay me my boost since they base it on when the order was placed, not when I accepted. I have never seen this policy in writing except arguing back and forth with some person. 

Pisses me off. That means other drivers for 30 minutes cancelled/ignored this ping until it ended up with me and I get the shaft. UGH


----------

